# Bus or drive to NYC from PA?



## senorak (May 7, 2010)

Normally, when I go to NYC from our home near Allentown, PA, I take the bus (a little over 2 hour ride).  As a belated mother's day gift.....my husband and 2 youngest have agreed to go to NYC next weekend (overnight).  Got a great deal on a 1BR suite at the Affinia Manhattan, and may take in a Yankees game.  My dilemma?  Do we take the bus, (at least $150 round trip for the 4 of us)......or do I suggest that DH drive?  He has never driven to NYC, and not sure if I even want to deal w/ traffic/parking in the city.  Another option would be to drive to Weehauken, NJ, and take the ferry to the city.  Has anyone done that?  A colleague also suggested driving to Newark airport and parking there; then taking the train into the city.  Suggestions?

Deb


----------



## thheath (May 7, 2010)

The bus for $150 sounds reasonable especially considering the cost of parking in the city.


----------



## wackymother (May 7, 2010)

I live very near the Edgewater and Weehawken ferries. 

http://www.nywaterway.com/

If you drive to Weehawken and take the ferry....the parking is expensive and I think you're not allowed to park overnight. Oh, I just looked and it looks like they might have changed that, which would be great. You'll definitely want to call and confirm that. Parking is $8 per day if you enter before 10 A.M. Also the ferry is a bit expensive. It was about $8 per person each way, so $16 RT x 4=$64. 

The NJ Transit bus from that area is less (the fare just went up, so it's about $6 RT), but I'm not sure that you can park there at the ferry and then take the bus.


----------



## thheath (May 8, 2010)

I would guess the bus takes you to the Port Authority downtown; which is mo better.


----------



## wackymother (May 8, 2010)

The bus probably goes to the Port Authority in midtown, at 42nd St. and Eighth Avenue. 

The bus seems high from Allentown. I just tried Greyhound and they gave a RT price of $102 for one adult plus three companions, non-refundable. Even the refundable fare is $120 for the four. For $120, considering the expense and fuss of driving and figuring out where to leave the car, I'd go for the bus....


----------



## senorak (May 8, 2010)

I will check into Greyhound.  The bus we take is from outside of Allentown, (Wescosville), and we can park for free.  A bit easier to get to the terminal than driving into downtown Allentown.  Think round trip on that bus line is about $42 pp, plus one my child could get the child fare, about $30.  Yes, the bus takes us to Port Authority.  
Thanks for the help.

Deb


----------



## liborn2 (May 8, 2010)

Are you a AAA member, if so check out their discount parking website: http://autoclub.centralparking.com/Manhattan/GarmentDistrict-map.html

Your hotel has parking available:
Valet Parking is $49 per 24-hour period; $59 for oversized vehicles (SUVs), seven days a week. No in-and-out privileges.

I would suggest you add up the parking, tolls, gas to see if you break even. Also consider how many suitcases, backpacks, extra items to carry/bring with you..since both have pros and cons....NYC driving is not for all, but if you aim to come in the Lincoln Tunnel it will decrease the driving since your staying on the west side near the tunnel, do you have a EZPass?

But on the other hand, growing up with a family of 8, a couple of trips we took public transportation to Wash.DC and Montreal Canada..having us all together, no stress on Dad driving, he was able to play cards with us, and Mom had all the snacks, food packed on the trip..we even had a bottle of Sparkling Cider to toast our trip..I'm going back 40 years, but we all still talk about those trip..so for the two or so hours..how would YOU like to spend the time traveling since its your gift...if you choose public, downsize your carry items..make sure they either carry on your back or have wheels.

Either way, Have a great time and welcome to NY.


----------



## Patri (May 8, 2010)

A local man missed an exit after a tunnel and spent hours trying to get back where he needed to be.


----------



## AFARR (May 8, 2010)

*We went into the city for a weekend (a couple of years back).*

Drove into NJ and took the train in.   The car was reasonably safe in the parking lot (I wouldn't leave anything in it). 

Don't recall what station it was, but it was very easy to hop on, change trains (Newark, I think) and go directly into Manhattan.

AFARR


----------



## wackymother (May 8, 2010)

You could drive to Iselin/MetroPark, park there, and then take the NJ Transit train into the city. (You could take Amtrak from MetroPark, too, but it will probably cost more.) You can also park at Secaucus Junction and take a train to Newark, then switch to a train to NYC there. I don't know how much parking costs at either station....


----------



## aregee (May 8, 2010)

*If you drive. . .*

If you drive, a Tugger some time ago gave this garage as a reasonable place to park.  I have used it successfully on two occasions.  For NYC, the price is quite reasonable. 

http://www.iconparkingsystems.com/garage_locations.asp?val=89

HUDSON VIEW GARAGE LLC
747 Tenth Avenue
New York , NY 10019

Entrance : 524 W 51th St | Between : 10th & 11th Avenues

Enjoy your stay


----------



## senorak (May 9, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!  I think we will end up taking the bus.  If we add in gas, parking, and tolls.....the money we save is less than $50.  We won't have to worry about making a wrong turn, or getting lost.  Plus, if we are planning on attending the Yankees game, we need to be in the city by mid-morning, (to give us time to check into the hotel, take the subway to the Bronx, etc.)  I think taking the 8 a.m. bus is the way to go.  

Deb


----------



## wackymother (May 9, 2010)

I think you're making the right decision--the extra money is well worth it in terms of reducing stress and aggravation. Have a great time!


----------



## theduffster (May 13, 2010)

I've taken the ferry from Weehauken and bus trips in to the city, and driven in.  I would *NEVER* again drive my own car.  Way too much aggravation.


----------



## senorak (May 14, 2010)

Our plans have changed slightly...only two of us going now, so the bus is definitely the way to go.  

Deb


----------



## Pat H (May 18, 2010)

I know I'm nuts, but I love driving in Manhattan!


----------

